# More disturbing news



## squatting dog (Jun 10, 2021)

CNN reported:



> Vaccine advisers to the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention say there has been a higher-than-expected number of cases of a heart ailment among young people, most often males, who’ve recently received their second doses of the Pfizer and Moderna Covid-19 vaccines.
> The advisers’ statement, posted June 1 on the CDC website, strikes a different note from their statement about two weeks earlier, which said that the rates of myocarditis — inflammation of the heart muscle — were not higher among vaccinated people than among unvaccinated people.
> The June 1 report by a work group of the CDC’s Advisory Committee on Immunization Practices states that within 30 days of receiving the second dose of either Pfizer or Moderna vaccines, “there was a higher number of observed than expected myocarditis/pericarditis cases in 16-24-year-olds.”



Note...  "myocarditis — inflammation of the heart muscle". That can kill.


----------



## 911 (Jun 10, 2021)

Well, thankfully, I don't believe that I have obtained any ill effects. My second shot was in early March. I would think that by now, I would notice some difference, but everything seems to be running along fine, at least for now it is, anyway. I guess we will have to wait and see if anyone makes a big deal about this.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 10, 2021)

911 said:


> Well, thankfully, I don't believe that I have obtained any ill effects. My second shot was in early March. I would think that by now, I would notice some difference, but everything seems to be running along fine, at least for now it is, anyway. I guess we will have to wait and see if anyone makes a big deal about this.


"guess we will have to wait and see if anyone makes a big deal about this."

I'm sure its not a big deal to anyone not affected in some way by it, however I'm also sure those affected and their loved ones consider it a big deal.


----------



## Remy (Jun 10, 2021)

I heard this on the radio this AM. Just another thing to help shorten my life. I'm almost done worrying about anything.


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 10, 2021)

Remy said:


> I heard this on the radio this AM. Just another thing to help shorten my life. I'm almost done worrying about anything.



It's not our age that's the concern but 16-24 year olds.  Due to their low case rate and normally mild cases when this age does contract Covid-19 suggests that acceptable risk benefit for healthy kids and young adults may skew against vaccination--especially if the myocarditis leads to lasting damage.  Time will tell.  We're basically in Stage III trials.  

Before we knew that vaccinated people could get mild cases, I could see the rational for vaccinating the young in order to prevent spread to vulnerable groups.  Now that we know that the vaccination lessens but doesn't prevent infection, I would hold off on vaccination for young family members until we learn more.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2021)

_They note these myocarditis cases happened within days after vaccination and are similar      in presentation. Myocarditis has only been linked to one other vaccine, the smallpox      vaccine. However, unlike the smallpox vaccine, the COVID-19 vaccines do not contain      live virus, and myocarditis onset was shorter after COVID-19 vaccination. In addition,      the prevalence and demographics of myocarditis cases appear similar to expected cases      from other causes in recent months._

*It's extremely rare in youngsters....despite the vaccine

https://www.aappublications.org/news/2021/06/04/covid-vaccine-myocarditis-case-reports-060421*


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 10, 2021)

I just saw this go across the wires of one of the aggregators:  *CDC Schedules ‘Emergency Meeting’ On Heart Inflammation Cases In COVID Vaccine Recipients. * I've no link and no other information at this time, so take it with a grain of salt.

Edit Update:  I just read the following - _The CDC ACIP notes that 488 total reports of heart inflammation have been received regarding the Pfizer vaccine, and 301 total reports have been received regarding the Moderna vaccine. The median range of time for the onset of symptoms from the vaccines is 2-3 days, and the majority of cases involve males whose average age for inflammation symptoms is 30 years old for the first dose, and 24 years old for the second._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 10, 2021)

911 said:


> Well, thankfully, I don't believe that I have obtained any ill effects. My second shot was in early March. I would think that by now, I would notice some difference, but everything seems to be running along fine, at least for now it is, anyway. I guess we will have to wait and see if anyone makes a big deal about this.


I believe it’s just 7 young males, between 12 and 19, I think so you are safe


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 10, 2021)

Epoch Times: * Nearly 800 Reports of Heart Inflammation After COVID-19 Vaccination in US*


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 10, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I believe it’s just 7 young males, between 12 and 19, I think so you are safe


789 total cases of young males.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 10, 2021)

Virtually every vaccine can cause some side effects for some people....especially if they aren't in good health to begin with.  In this particular case, there is little proof that the Covid vaccines are the cause of heart issues in the very small number of people who are reporting issues after receiving the vaccination.  It appears that 99% percent of the people...old AND young...can receive the vaccines with little other than some minor shoulder pain for a day or two.  These "inflated" reports about Side Effects just insure that many people will Not get the vaccines, which will only cause this pandemic to linger longer.  

https://www.cnn.com/2021/05/25/health/vaccine-myocarditis-kids/index.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 10, 2021)

I am fully vaccinated and feeling fine--better than ever in fact.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 11, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I am fully vaccinated and feeling fine--better than ever in fact.


Me too, the psychological comfort of having the vaccine is worth the risk of any side effects, IMO.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 11, 2021)

I love the real physical benefits especially of not having put poisons in my body.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 11, 2021)

John cycling said:


> I love the real physical benefits especially of not having put poisons in my body.


Different strokes for different folks


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jun 11, 2021)

Investigate but keep vaccinating.

“At this point, the risk/benefit still favors vaccination certainly in this age group,” Gottlieb, a Pfizer board member, said in an interview on “Squawk Box.” “That’s what CDC and FDA have also affirmed.”

https://www.cnbc.com/2021/06/11/dr-...mation-in-young-covid-vaccine-recipients.html


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2021)

I am concerned for our young people, especially males who have received the vaccine. Several of these young men have developed a condition known as Heart Myocarditis as already stated in earlier posts. This should be a real concern to parents of our young adults and a lot of thought should be given before allowing your young child to accept the vaccine. 

What also concerns me is that several colleges and universities are only permitting students to return to classes if they have been fully vaccinated. In my opinion, I would be in favor of suspending this requirement until more studies have been made and we get the facts to find out if the vaccine is or isn't the root cause.


----------



## Rainee (Jun 14, 2021)

I am due to have mine Friday week and really a little scared but so many have had it and no effects ,, 
2nd dose will be 4 weeks later I think .. I`ll need to have a bit of reassurance before I go but appointment is made 
and don`t think my doctor will let me get out of it lol ..


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 14, 2021)

911 said:


> Well, thankfully, I don't believe that I have obtained any ill effects. My second shot was in early March. I would think that by now, I would notice some difference, but everything seems to be running along fine, at least for now it is, anyway. I guess we will have to wait and see if anyone makes a big deal about this.


I had my first shot on Jan. 12th.  It took 4 months for bad problems to show up..  was in the hospital for 4 days hard to breathe.  I'm 86 years old & Drs treated me for Conav. even though 3 tests came back negative.  Drs said this is possible with older people that Conav. had symptoms that don't show up for 4 months or more. Pulmonary Dr said he's seen many cases just like mine.  Now I'm hooked to a home O2 generator or small bottle of O2 when I go out for the rest of my life.  If I would have known this in Jan as I was feeling great & doing lots of things I would NOT have got the one shot.   Now I can't do squat.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2021)

Rainee said:


> I am due to have mine Friday week and really a little scared but so many have had it and no effects ,,
> 2nd dose will be 4 weeks later I think .. I`ll need to have a bit of reassurance before I go but appointment is made
> and don`t think my doctor will let me get out of it lol ..


I'm not commenting on the vaccine, its a personal choice.  I'm commenting on this "don`t think my doctor will let me get out of it lol"

Dr's provide a service, patients pay for that service, patients can refuse any treatments. LOL


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2021)

oldman said:


> I am concerned for our young people, especially males who have received the vaccine. Several of these young men have developed a condition known as Heart Myocarditis as already stated in earlier posts. This should be a real concern to parents of our young adults and a lot of thought should be given before allowing your young child to accept the vaccine.
> 
> What also concerns me is that several colleges and universities are only permitting students to return to classes if they have been fully vaccinated. In my opinion, I would be in favor of suspending this requirement until more studies have been made and we get the facts to find out if the vaccine is or isn't the root cause.


This worries me the most also.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I had my first shot on Jan. 12th.  It took 4 months for bad problems to show up..  was in the hospital for 4 days hard to breathe.  I'm 86 years old & Drs treated me for Conav. even though 3 tests came back negative.  Drs said this is possible with older people that Conav. had symptoms that don't show up for 4 months or more. Pulmonary Dr said he's seen many cases just like mine.  Now I'm hooked to a home O2 generator or small bottle of O2 when I go out for the rest of my life.  If I would have known this in Jan as I was feeling great & doing lots of things I would NOT have got the one shot.   Now I can't do squat.


So sorry to hear of your experience with the vaccine. That's the problem with lack of thorough testing. Problems like yours might show up later in some.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 14, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> I had my first shot on Jan. 12th.  It took 4 months for bad problems to show up..  was in the hospital for 4 days hard to breathe.  I'm 86 years old & Drs treated me for Conav. even though 3 tests came back negative.  Drs said this is possible with older people that Conav. had symptoms that don't show up for 4 months or more. Pulmonary Dr said he's seen many cases just like mine.  Now I'm hooked to a home O2 generator or small bottle of O2 when I go out for the rest of my life.  If I would have known this in Jan as I was feeling great & doing lots of things I would NOT have got the one shot.   Now I can't do squat.


Which vaccine did you get?


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2021)

OMG @Tom 86. I'm so sorry this has happened to you.


----------



## chic (Jun 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Which vaccine did you get?


Ultimately it doesn't matter much as they were all fast tracked and this is the result. WE are the lab rats sadly.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 14, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Which vaccine did you get?


Moderna


----------

